# Chilean Juice Bucket instructions



## Flem (Feb 24, 2011)

I was just looking at the L'uva Bella website and noticed that they had "instructions" for their juice buckets. I noticed that they apparently have the yeast already added (on the bottom) and they don't call for the addition of pectic enzyme. Also they don't suggest the addition of K-meta until the clearing and stabilization phase. Does anyone have any experience with these juices? I was under the impression that they were going to need K-meta, pectic enzyme and yeast at the very beginning. I've attached the instructions below.

Wine Making Instructions:
Fermentation is greatly affected by temperature. It is HIGHLY recommended to place juice in a warm area between 70-80 degrees (F) or use a brewing belt during primary fermentation. **76 degrees (F) is recommended for highest quality fermentation.These instructions are a GENERAL guide for making wine from our juice. The timing of the stages listed below influence the outcome of the fermentation. The most accurate way to determine when to move to the next stage is to take a Specific Gravity (S.G.) reading with a hydrometer. Waiting until proper readings have been reached will ensure proper fermentation.

Equipment: Primary fermenter (L’uvaBella food grade plastic bucket and lid with vent), stirring spoon, hydrometer, siphon tubing kit, 6 gallon carboy, airlock and bung. Thermometer and brewing belts may be used to monitor and control temperature. 

Stage 1: Primary Fermentation 
Day 1 Mixing: Carefully remove the bucket lid by removing safety seal and pry off the lid. Stir the contents gently (yeast is on the bottom). Measure and record the Specific Gravity to establish a fermentation starting point. ***Place primary fermenter with lid lightly on and in an area that is between 70-80 Degrees Fahrenheit. 
Day 2-10: Stir gently twice daily for 5 minutes. Continue to monitor the yeast activity (bubbling, foaming, etc.) that is most active in this stage. Check and record the Specific Gravity (S.G.) readings. Readings decrease as sugar converts to alcohol. 

Stage 2: Secondary Fermentation 
Day 11-20: Check S.G.: if below 1.020 transfer mixture (rack) to secondary carboy and fit airlock. Although yeast activity will slow, the fermentation process will continue in this phase. 
Day 20-30: Check S.G.: if 0.990-0.996 it will be dry, if 1.000 it will be a medium wine, if 1.002-1.006 it will be a sweet wine. Allow fermenting longer if needed for desired dryness. You should taste the wine at this stage to find the dryness or sweetness that you desire. When the wine is ready, proceed to stabilization. Remember temperature controls the rate of fermentation, cool temperature may extend days required for fermenting your juice or stop the process prematurely leading to problem wine. 

Stage 3: Stabilizing Transfer wine (racking) to the STERILIZED plastic bucket. Add potassium sorbate and potassium metabisulphite, according to measurements indicated on packaging, into the wine and stir (Note: further fermentation will not occur after this step). Stir three times for 10 minutes each, allow to rest several minutes between stirrings to de-gas the wine before final stabilizing and clearing. STERILIZE carboy and refill with stabilized wine to the top (it is essential to fill the carboy to the top with no room for air), fit airlock and place in a cool area. 

Stage 4: Aging / Bottling Store the wine in a dry, cool place for 35 to 45 days to allow further stabilization. You should notice the wine clearing and sediment collecting on the bottom of the carboy. Repeat the racking process several times every 30-45 days to achieve maximum clarity if desired. At this point, you may also consider clarifying agents (SuperKleer, Gelatin, etc.) if the wine is still cloudy, or aging materials like oak essence or chips to add astringent oak flavor. When wine is clear, it is ready for bottling. Make sure bottles and closures are clean and sterilized. Filtering your wine is an option, although recommended.

PLEASE feel free to contact us with any questions or concerns!
You must notify us if you are having problems during fermentation for us to guarantee your juice.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 24, 2011)

I have not personally done any of these Chilean juice buckets yet. Hopefully some of the of folks that have made these will pop in here. I know some people still add kmeta on day 1 and new yeast the next day. I talked to another supplier last week that also told me you do nothing with the buckets as they already have the yeast added. That was the first I had heard that.


----------



## Tom (Feb 24, 2011)

here is what I would do
1st If fermentation has not started add meta to kill what yeast they may have added. (do they tell you what it is... NOT!)
12 -24 hrs later when room temp add a starter. For reds I like RC212
2nd, Rack @ 1.010 and let it go dry
Use your hydrometer NOT time. Keep temps 72*+

3rd now here you can do 1 of 2 things.
1, stabilize wine
2, rack and stabilize
add clearing agent here if you want.

Here is when you can add OAK to yuor taste. I like 2 cups med toast for 4-6 weeks.
Rack and keep up the meta. rack as needed till clear.

Now I bulk age reds for 12 months and whites 6+months

They say to STERILIZE? well you can't!
You can sterilize though.

I would toss the directions


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 24, 2011)

Tom said:


> They say to STERILIZE? well you can't!
> You can sterilize though.
> 
> I would toss the directions



Tom to avoid confusion I think you meant to say you can sanitize though. Do you add any pectic enzyme to the buckets at all?


----------



## Tom (Feb 24, 2011)

yes you are right Sanitize.

No I do not add PE


----------



## Wade E (Feb 24, 2011)

Grapes are not very high in pectin at all and the juice and all its color has already been extracted so no real need for enzymes. Like Tom said. The yeast they added will work but if you want to add something more geared towards the juice you are fermenting.


----------



## Lurker (Feb 25, 2011)

What Tom said. But test the sulfite. If the juice is suppossedly balanced, it may already be at 100 ppm. If so add less.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up Richard.


----------

